# Happy Birthday, Stardust!!



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I'm correct here. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Stardust Mary!!! You thought you could put the wrong date on here to fool us, but HAHAHA!! You didn't fool me. I hope you have a terrific Birthday!! You are one of the reasons I'm on the ABN. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes Star,...you _did _mention being a 'fellow Virgo" in Tom's B-day post!![] What gives with Virgo's in denial, on the whole birthday topic??  Rejoice! Celebrate!...Enjoy your day.


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday to a fellow lost soul.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll forth that, Happy Birthday Mary!


----------



## Stardust (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys, Yes it is my Birthday : ). Whoo Hoo ~ I explained last year how I entered it wrong and Lobeycat showed me in his Lobey kind of way. Screen shot of the page and emailed it to me the first year and showed me that I entered it wrong. I entered 4/9 and not 9/4.  []  I just could not figure out what I had done wrong, so I just went along with it. I had changed it, but I guess that info stays when you sign up ~ I'm sorry for all the confusion, as I try not to count Birthdays these days.

 Mike, thanks for the kind words my bottle bud and the Great card that you sent ~ [] I don't know what I'd do without you around here my friend and out of here ~ 

 Joe, I hear we are both into the stars, moon and planets ~ We should talk [] Yes, I really am a Virgo with a lot of Leo in my chart ~ I thought you named your cat Leo, because you were into  Astrology ~ lol

 Cord, Thanks for the Birthday wishes my friend ~ Hope all is well with you ~ Good to hear from you ~[] I miss all your long posts ~ I must not be reading in the right place these days ~ I'm older now and really tired ~ I'll have to take a nap soon right after my cup of Joe and Birthday Muffin ~

 Rocky, Thanks for making my day first thing ~ I was a twinkling ~ []

 Steve, Thank you for the wishes~ I was wishing I could have gone to the flea market where you were set up at this summer selling bottles for 50 cents. My granddaughter thinks my garden has a never-ending stock of bottles. She thinks they grow like potatoes ~ [] Well, at least I know she's got the digging bug and there is at least one bottle still lost in my yard somewhere ~ Hope you made out well ~ []  

 Have a good day all ~ Love you all ~
 star ~


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy B-Day.  Mary is my mothers name, too.  []


----------



## Stardust (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, thanks Stephen for the wishes ~ [] Mary is your Mom? That is C@@L ~ I have a little white dog that looks like a lamb too ~Follows everywhere that Mary goes ~ lol ~ [] star


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary Stardust!!!Hope you enjoy your day!! My sister's name is Mary. Michael


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2011)

Star!-----Happy Birthday[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy b day Star,hope its a good one for you. I would have put a corny picture but my pc is down (again) Blackberry hell all the wa[8D]y


----------



## Stardust (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Michael for the birthday wishes and I love knowing your sister's name is Mary ~ I want to know all the Mary's related here and on here ~

 Thanks Fred for the birthday wishes also + in a while I'm going bottle hunting with my son ~ (we have a hidden spot)

 Thanks Rick for the birthday wishes also. I'm sorry your computer is down. I hate it when mine is. Actually mine is almost dead and won't even upload a pic anymore so I feel very frustrated lately. I think we need a computer post to help each other out... any takers ~ My son would sure love me not calling him every other week asking how do I fix this. lol []  ~ Mostly, I Google the answers, as that is what I was taught ~

 Hope I come back with some nice finds from my hidden bottle spot. He he he ~ : )  I wish this was like school and I could bring in ice cream cake for everyone to share with me.  Can I ? []


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Star!!!

 PD


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy... BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Star!!! Hope you have a wonderful day.[]


----------



## kwalker (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday! Have a good one!


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Star, from a long way away ! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
 HAVE A GOOD ONE!!![]


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY my STAR MARY and many more to follow!!!

 Dean


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Best wishes, Star! []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Star,

 Some of those who share your birthday, and I would like to wish you the best.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Star, hope you have a great one!


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

_[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!.....![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## Stardust (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Bill, Dale, Kenneth, Tom, Connor, PD, Charlie, Surfaceone, Kelly, Branden, Ryan, Preston, and Dean for all the additional Birthday wishes for me. I was so very touched by all of your thoughtfulness. Surfaceone, thank you for taking the time to add all the pics of people born on my birthday. I  L O V E stuff like that ~ []  You are all the greatest here ~ <3 you all ~
 star ~ twinkle ~* twinkle ~*

 Good friends are like S T A R S ~ You don't always see them, but you know they are there! (old saying) [] I guess you can tell I have old eyes ~ lol


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry i missed your birthday star.. i'm not on here as much as i use to be.. i hope all is well with you. happy birthday !!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Star,You deserve it!![]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Star. Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## THE BADGER (Sep 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAR.MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE.BADGER


----------



## glass man (Sep 8, 2011)

MARY I AM SO ASHAMED AT MISSING YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!BUT YOU KNOW  I NINA ANND I LOVE YOU AND HOPE IT WAS AGREAT ONE!!![&:]JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry I missed your birthday too Mary!! Too much company over the weekend & then off to town for school. But I won't forget get next year as it is the same day as one of my daughters! Hope You Enjoyed Your Day Girl Friend!


----------



## Stardust (Sep 9, 2011)

@ Sweet Matt, thanks for wishing me a Happy Birthday ~ []
 @ Steve the Weather Man at ABF, Do you see sunny days in my future? Thanks for the wishes.[8D]
 @ Bob, Thank you so Very Much [] for making my Birthday Week the Best ever ~
 @ Dave,Thank you for thinking of me there's still more cake if you want some.
 @ Jamie, I know you could never forget me sweetheart ~ [] I know what forgotten is like [] but I'm not forgotten now ~
 @ Renee, You have a daughter with the same birthday?  No way!!! There's a Sept 4th club now ~
 @ all of the above I LOVE YOU ~ U are simply the best ~ [] The Starduster~*


----------

